# ganymede



## ARadauer (27. Jun 2008)

Schon wer probiert? Lohnt sich der Download? Oder sind die Neuerungen nur nebensächlich?

Hab schon nach einer Liste mit den Neuerunge gesucht, aber nix gefunden  :cry:


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jun 2008)

a sorry habs schon


----------



## byte (27. Jun 2008)

Freiwillig wird wohl keiner bei ner alten IDE-Version bleiben. :roll:


----------



## Guest (28. Jun 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Freiwillig wird wohl keiner bei ner alten IDE-Version bleiben. :roll:


Doch, wenn die neue spinnt. Und es gibt für mich zumindest jede Menge Gründe zu warten, bis paar Sachen 
korrigiert werden bzw. Plugins, die ich verwende, Eclipse 3.4 tauglich gemacht werden.

1) Hat man mehrere Projekte im Workspace und einige davon sind geschlossen, erscheint trotzdem das Plus-Symbol 
neben dem Projektnamen im Projektexplorer, so als ob es geöffnet wäre. Klickt man drauf, wird es wieder normal, 
d.h. das Plus Symbol verschwindet. Das sieht Sch... aus und ist etwas irritierend bei vielen Projekten.
Das gleiche gab es auch in der Winter-Version von Eclipse-Europa, wurde dann aber nach einiger Zeit behoben.
2) Hibernate Console funktioniert nicht mit Ganymede (da muss man auf ein Update von Hibernate Console warten)
Es gab anscheinend paar Refactorings in JFaces und die Console beschwert sich mit ClassNotFoundExceptions.
3) AspectJ (noch) nicht dabei (http://www.eclipse.org/ajdt/plans.php)
4) Aus irgendeinem verrückten Grund will Glassfish V2 bei mir nicht starten. (JBoss und Tomcat laufen nach wie vor OK)
Komplett neu eingerichtet, Pfad von Glassfish angegeben und beim Start erscheint nur die Meldung
"Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden." Weder im ErrorLog, noch sonst irgendwo ist erkennbar, 
warum und was für Pfad gemeint ist. In Details des Fehlers ist kein Stacktrace zu sehen.


----------



## Guest (28. Jun 2008)

Das mit Glassfish hat sich erledigt. Es speichert tatsächlich den Pfad von JRE in Glassfish/config/asenv.bat, 
statt auf JAVA_HOME zurück zu greifen.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) Hat man mehrere Projekte im Workspace und einige davon sind geschlossen, erscheint trotzdem das Plus-Symbol
> neben dem Projektnamen im Projektexplorer, so als ob es geöffnet wäre. Klickt man drauf, wird es wieder normal,
> d.h. das Plus Symbol verschwindet. Das sieht Sch... aus und ist etwas irritierend bei vielen Projekten.
> Das gleiche gab es auch in der Winter-Version von Eclipse-Europa, wurde dann aber nach einiger Zeit behoben.


Ist bei mir definitiv nicht der Fall. Das muss irgendein PlugIn ContentProvider hasChildren falsch implementieren.
Geh mal auf customize View und deaktiviere solange Content bis das Problem behoben ist. Dann weißt du welches Plugin den Fehler produziert und kannst ihn beheben.


----------



## Guest (28. Jun 2008)

Danke, es waren die zwei, die in dem Screenshot deaktiviert sind. Die haben keine Icons, was mir auch merkwürdig 
vorkommt.






Das bei der Hibernate-Console liegt wohl daran, dass die sich nicht an Standards halten und Eclipse-interne Klassen 
in einem LabelProvider verwenden. Eclipse garantiert bei solchen Klassen nicht, dass sie von Version zu Version
immer noch verfügbar sind.




Die Hibernate Console funktioniert zwar, aber wenn man in der Konsolekonfiguration den Baum aufklappt, kommen 
die ClassNotFound-Exceptions und das bei jedem Klick.

Wenn die zwei funktionieren würden (Hibernate Console und AspectJ) könnte ich auf Ganymede umsteigen.
AspectJ kommt sicherlich in den nächsten zwei, drei Wochen. Mal schauen. 

Was mir gleich positiv auffällt, ist, dass der Speicherverbrauch optimiert wurde. Sicherlich sind viele überflüssige
Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Plugins weggefallen, so dass weniger unnützes Zeugs geladen wird.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2008)

mylyn wirft bei mir ein paar seltsame fehler, aber ansonsten kommt mir die umgibung einen tick schneller vor


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mylyn wirft bei mir ein paar seltsame fehler


Bei mir auch, aber ich denke eher das liegt an den bereits vorhandenen Metadaten von der letzten Version. Sobald ich endgültig auf 3.4 Wechseln kann, wird der Workspace neu aufgesetzt. Dank Buckminster ja kein Problem mehr  :toll:


----------



## byte (1. Jul 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das fällt für mich dann unter "unfreiwillig". 
Meine Plugins funktionieren eigtl. alle. Hibernate Tools habe ich nicht mehr drauf, weil ich nicht weiss, wie man es mit Spring Configs zum Laufen bringt. Geht das überhaupt? ???:L


----------



## foobar (1. Jul 2008)

> mylyn wirft bei mir ein paar seltsame fehler, aber ansonsten kommt mir die umgibung einen tick schneller vor


Bei Ganymede habe ich nicht mehr das Problem, daß Eclipse nach dem Start der Workbench erstmal 10 Sekunden irgendwas im Hintergrund initialisiert und ich nichts machen kann. Vielleicht liegts aber auch am Wechsel von Subclipse zu Subversive oder dem neuen Workspace.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch MyEclipse 7.0, dann kann ich endgültig zu Ganymede wechseln


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2008)

Ist denn Eclipse 3.3 schon stabil?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist denn Eclipse 3.3 schon stabil?


SChon über ein Jahr  ???:L


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2008)

Nicht bei mir.. zumindest nicht im JEE bereich.

Mein letzter Versuch war vor 6 Monaten, nachdem ich genug von spontanen abstürzen etc. hatte, danach war Eclipse 3.2 wieder mein Freund 

Sollte mal wieder einen Versuch starten, der letzte war schon lange genug her.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2008)

Dann versuch doch lieber Eclipse 3.4


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2008)

Ok


----------



## byte (1. Jul 2008)

In Eclipse 3.4 sind auch die neuen Webtools 3.0 inbegriffen. Bisher läufts recht stabil bei mir.


----------



## Polli86 (2. Jul 2008)

hallo leute

also hab mir grad mal das neue eclipse entpackt und wollte mal 
ein paar projekte von unserem SVN server holen... blöd nur das 
sich über die eclipse Update funktion nichts installieren lässt also SVN-Client-Software?! 
Hat jemand das selbe Problem und hat schon ne Idee obs dafür nen
patch oder update gibt?! Eclipse findet nicht mal von seinen eigenen Seiten
irgendwelche software?!

Gruß Polli


----------



## byte (2. Jul 2008)

Der Subversive Client ist über eine Default-Updateseite verfügbar. Einfach mal nach SVN filtern. Du brauchst aber noch einen Connector. Den gibts über diese Updateseite: http://www.polarion.org/projects/subversive/download/eclipse/2.0/update-site/


----------



## Polli86 (2. Jul 2008)

So woher ich die Update-Seiten bekomme ist mir schon klar,
es geht darum das wenn ich in eclipse z.B. diese Seite hier

http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/

adde, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung a la :

No repository found at http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/
  Error reading update site http://download.eclipse.org/technology/subversive/0.7/update-site/.
  download.eclipse.org

aber bei http://www.eclipse.org/subversive/downloads.php steht genau dieser link als 
Quelle und wenn ich per browser drauf gehe kann ich die auch manuell downloaden...

also stimmt ja irgendwas mit der update/install funktion von eclipse nicht?!
oder hab ich als einziger diesen fehler?!

gruß Polli


----------

